

Vagrant gets busy with VMware Fusion, Rackspace support - bretpiatt
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/14/vagrant-gets-busy-with-vmware-fusion-rackspace-support/

======
sirclueless
Sounds like exactly what everyone expected when Mitchell announced Hashicorp.
It's interesting to me that there is such a sharp line between open source
projects that are buddy-buddy with proprietary closed services and ones that
aren't. i.e. Node.js is all buddy-buddy with Microsoft, Ruby on Rails by-and-
large isnt (you can use it with closed services, but the community doesn't
have much sympathy for you). Puppet is "enterprise-friendly," Chef seems much
less so. AngularJS is for corporate drones, Ember.js is for startups.

Maybe this dichotomy is just in my head, but I usually get a vibe within
around five minutes of browsing a project's homepage what kind of project is.
There's only a few I still consider to be on the fence: Vagrant used to be
one. Clojure is another.

